# Litter colors.



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

If you were to breed a black sable, out of a sable and a black, to a heavy blanket, out of a blanket and a saddle.... what is the probability of the pups coat patterns?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ehret German Shepherds - Breeding Announcements


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It will depend on if that heavily blanketed b/t is carrying black or Bi-color. You will need to go back at least one more generation. 

The sable dog can only pass on sable and black.


----------

